# Acronis True Image Western Digital Edition



## resu223 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen !

Nachdem ich nun mehrere Festplatten von WD habe bin ich im Support von Western Digital auf eine Software gestossen die dort zum freien Download angeboten wird....die sogenannte "Acronis True Image Western Digital Edition".
Hab sie mir runtergeladen  , als ich sie installieren wollte ging dies jedoch nicht .
Der Installer brach ständig ab.
Kennt noch jemand diese Software und hat ähnliche Probleme gehabt.
Danke im voraus für eure Antwoten und Mühe!!!!

Grüße resu223


----------



## DarkMo (4. Oktober 2009)

was haste denn fürn betriebssystem, 32 oder 64bit, mit was für nem fehler (fals nich einfach sang und klanglos) bricht er ab... ein paar mehr details helfen den helfern immer ^^


----------



## Cheater (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich geb dir nen rat. diese WD Edition ist absoluter Müll. kauf dir lieber die Vollversion. Mit der WD Edition kannst du immer nur von einer WD Platte von allem ein Backup machen. Und dieses Backup kannst du auch nur wieder auf eine WD Platte zurück spielen.


----------



## drachenorden (5. Oktober 2009)

*@resu223*
Welches Betriebssystem? Evtl. mal mit Admin-Rechten installieren. MfG.

*@Cheater*


> diese WD Edition ist absoluter Müll.


... oder im Umkehrschluß: für WD-Kunden optimal. Die Einschränkung kennt man doch vorher und das Programm selbst verrichtet tadellos seinen Dienst.


----------



## Cheater (5. Oktober 2009)

naja, dadurch das du immer nur ein Backup der ganzen platte machen kannst finde ich es eher nicht so optimal. aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## drachenorden (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich erstelle ein Image meines neu installierten Systems und separat davon ein zweites komplettes Backups, welches - für meinen Bedarf - einmal die Woche aktualisiert wird (separate Lösung); die Software ist kostenlos und für den Zweck ausgesprochen gut. Mehr braucht's an sich nicht - und der Ansatz ist kundenfreundlich.


----------



## resu223 (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Home 32Bit.
Er sagt mir"die Installation wurde abgebrochen.um die Edition zu installierten muss mindestens ein Produkt von WD installiert sein".....nur jedes diagnosetool auf meinem Rechner erkennt die Festplatte sogar das hauseigene von Western Digital!!!!


----------



## drachenorden (6. Oktober 2009)

*@resu223*
SP3 für XP installiert, auch aktuelle Chipsatztreiber für das Mainboard etc.?
- sofern das Acronis-Tools mit Administrator-Rechten installiert bzw. gestartet wurde und das Problem dennoch weiter besteht, einfach mal den WD-Support anschreiben.

Oder es ist tatsächlich keine WD-HDD im System 

MfG.


----------



## Cheater (7. Oktober 2009)

resu223 schrieb:


> Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Home 32Bit.
> Er sagt mir"die Installation wurde abgebrochen.um die Edition zu installierten muss mindestens ein Produkt von WD installiert sein".....nur jedes diagnosetool auf meinem Rechner erkennt die Festplatte sogar das hauseigene von Western Digital!!!!


 

Gleiche "Problem" habe ich auch. Auf einem meiner Rechner geht es nicht, weil meine 2 WD Platten im Raid Verbund laufen. Vielleicht auch das Problem bei dir?


----------



## resu223 (13. Oktober 2009)

Nein ich habe eine interne und eine externe von WD und keine von denen läuft in einem Raid Verbund.
Echt komisch , die platten werden erkannt trotzdem gehts nicht.
Hab auch noch keine Antwort von WD Support .
Anscheinend kennen die das Problem und könnens evtl. nicht lösen.


----------

